# What can I do in this situation? Because frankly this is bull. (Online vape shop talk)



## ShaneDylan96 (20/3/21)

This is p**sing me off so damn much... How can you open an online vape store but break trust with the first interaction with a new customer?

This makes me never want to support online vape shops again.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## Viper_SA (20/3/21)

I've never had bad experiences really. Well, maybe the odd rough spot, but nothing as bad as this. Name and shame I say

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (20/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I've never had bad experiences really. Well, maybe the odd rough spot, but nothing as bad as this. Name and shame I say


I'll update this thread on Wednesday... Dude said his "supplier" is getting 500 units on the OXVA Arbiter in stock which sounds very outlandish to say the least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (20/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I've never had bad experiences really. Well, maybe the odd rough spot, but nothing as bad as this. Name and shame I say


This is my first bad experience and honestly I'm waiting for my stock and then I'm gonna post it where most people can see. An eye for an eye.


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (12/4/21)

23 days later and I'm still waiting for my refund. This guy is getting names and shamed on facebook soon.


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (12/4/21)

If anybody comes across this post: The company name is Vape Circle Pretoria. Stay very far away.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (13/4/21)

come on Vape Circle Pretoria, not cool


----------

